# Dry beans and hard water.



## Euralenna (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is a good site dealing with cooking dry beans with hard water.  I have been doing some web surfing on this subject because it came up in a previous thread and maybe this link will help some of you with hard water.

http://missvickie.com/howto/beans/bakingsoda.htm

I started a new thread because I thought this might get lost in the old thread.


----------

